# Makita cordless recip saw



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

ask HD in person about it. I am a Makita man, only buy, use and trust Makita myself. I have had the entire lxt kit including drill, rec saw, drill and charger but I bought that as an entire kit. 

I'd be inclined to think that either at the lower cost of $119 it's a part of the entire kit or it's the new brushless motor Makita being the more expensive $170 saw. I say that knowing that they now offer brushless motors in their drills and are more expensive singularly than the regular brush motor drills. 

I dunno, but please let me know when you do find out. 

I'm with you, Makita and only Makita. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ront02769 said:


> . . . . with. About five batteries!. . .


Here is one from CPO without a Battery


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ront02769 said:


> And HD on-line has the $170 model listed for both $170 and $119.


http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Ha...-Saws/Makita/Cordless/N-5yc1vZc2h7ZygZ1z140i3

The model #'s are different, but the specs remain the same. Could one be the newer version of the other?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Weight difference, one has led light, trigger difference.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

as far as i know makita has yet to go brushless with any of their saws, only miilwaukee has a brushless recip with their m18 fuel sawlzall , m18 6 1/2 and 7 1 / 4" fuel circ saws

as for the different lxt recips.. sometimes its the exact same saw, the difference is that one kit is a bare tool, another kit comes with a batteyr and charger, where another comes with a tool bag


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

OK. Here is the story as I understand it. Makita has changed numbering system on all of their cordless tools in prep for introduction of new 3.0 and 5.0mAh batteries. And anything with a Z at the end is bare tool only, no case or batteries. So the newer model of the heavy duty bjr181z is now the xjr02z. The new xjr01z is a compact saw pitched towards plumbers, etc. who need to cut holes in tight places. I ended up grabbing the bjr181. Ron


----------

